# deer tracking dog



## trapperrandall (Aug 20, 2011)

A buddy of mine just got a deer tracking dog back from the trainer. The dog is awsome. The trainer charges $500 flat fee. My question is what would be the best breed of dog to send to get trained? My buddy said the trainer had all kinds of breeds there. But whats the best dog to have trained?


----------



## Drew33998 (Aug 20, 2011)

Any type of hound really.  Ive even heard of some people using dachsunds.  Any dog with a decent nose and enthusiasm should work.


----------



## Donnie Reid (Aug 20, 2011)

Labs work really well and you have a good handle on them with out a leash


----------



## thewooddoctor (Aug 31, 2011)

*Deer tracking dog*

I've got a sheppard-lab mix that tracks with or without blood. Leashed is the only way for her to track, she gets so excited that if you've got a gut shot, she'll get out ahead of you and jump it up and run it even further and you'll never get sight of it. I shot one last year in the evening and thought I had missed it. Went and looked the next morning and found blood and the deer still alive. After the deer layed there all night it had clotted up. Without the benifit of blood she tracked the deer for nearly 2 miles, across 2 creeks. If she had not been on a leash we would have never seen the deer.


----------



## holton27596 (Sep 4, 2011)

*tracker*

I have a little boykin that I use. She is heck on wheels following a blood trail. My wife gave her to me for a xmas gift 3 years ago, best present ive ever got.


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Since the regulations state that any blood trailing dog has to be keept on a leash while looking for the animal i would go with a beagle or something smaller, a big hound would be dragging thru the woods to get to what he is after, a smaller dog would be easier to controll.


----------



## wildlands (Sep 4, 2011)

Plottman as far as I know Ga has not got any regulations on the use of tracking dogs. There are many in the state that use thier dogs off leash to find game. If taught early even big dogs can be trained to work slower on a track, I have 3 anywere from 40, 52 and 60 pound hounds. What they learn at an early age is how they will work when they are older. Slow them down when they are young and only let them advance at the pace you want them too. They will eventually learn to work at your pace. If you go at their pace then that is what they will think they are suppose to do. Works on most but there is allways that one that will buck the system.


----------



## rvick (Sep 5, 2011)

i dont think there is any regulation in ga. against turning your tracking dog loose. it is up to the wardens discretion. cant let it cross property lines without permission though.


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess i was wrong, I could have sworn that you had to keep them on a leash, but i have found nothing in the current reg book that even mentions using dogs to track game, I thought that they had a section on that as well.


----------



## rvick (Sep 5, 2011)

when they passed the 250 acre deer dog regs a few years ago, it stopped us from legally being able to run our deer beagles. we had done that a couple of times every week since i can remember. i sure miss it.


----------



## amoore28 (Nov 20, 2018)

Drew33998 said:


> Any type of hound really.  Ive even heard of some people using dachsunds.  Any dog with a decent nose and enthusiasm should work.


dachsunds is german for badger hound


----------

